# Actinic Lighting and algae



## zergling (May 16, 2007)

actinic lighting have very low PAR ratings, which is why most people think it is useless.

there's this idea running around saying that actinic lighting's spectrum is usable by algae and promotes its growth, but I've yet to find logical/scientific proof for this.


----------



## nvrmor2paradise (Nov 7, 2007)

I have also heard this.

Instead of actinic, why not an LED strip? Many can be had for cheap on eBay. Just remember, a little goes a long way. I have only (2) 3/4watt LEDs and they light up my 65g beautifully!

This is a picture I took after just setting up the tank.


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

nvrmor2paradise said:


> I have also heard this.
> 
> Instead of actinic, why not an LED strip? Many can be had for cheap on eBay. Just remember, a little goes a long way. I have only (2) 3/4watt LEDs and they light up my 65g beautifully!
> 
> This is a picture I took after just setting up the tank.


That is option #2. I just have parts left over from my lighting conversion to do the Actinic without spending any money and thought I'd see if you guys thought it might work without me paying the ultimate price, ALGAE!!!!!!!!!!!
________
Live Sex


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

zergling said:


> actinic lighting have very low PAR ratings, which is why most people think it is useless.
> 
> there's this idea running around saying that actinic lighting's spectrum is usable by algae and promotes its growth, but I've yet to find logical/scientific proof for this.


I believe that is why it is used in salt water as algae lives inside many corals


----------



## Tdon1md (Jun 3, 2007)

fshfanatic said:


> I believe that is why it is used in salt water as algae lives inside many corals



Yeah, I've read that too. Are marine algae species different then freshwater algae or do all species exist in both environments? The Actinic light mimics deep water lighting for these algaes'. I've just been wondering about freshwater algaes' if that makes sense.
________
Paxil problems


----------



## nvrmor2paradise (Nov 7, 2007)

I do believe they are completely different but operate much the same way.

And I don't think it's about depth, it's about angle. Imagine what advantage it would have if it could evolve to use a longer photo period then most any plant. It could then use light during early morning and late afternoon when the angle of the sun forces the light to travel far through the water just to go a few inches deep. Make sence?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

There is just one thing people forget about actinic...

The blue actinic light doesnt just miraculously appear in the depths, its is produces by the sun and travels down to the ground, fw streams, ponds, oceans and reefs. In deep water, the longer (redder) wavelengths are absorbed so all thats left is the blue. The blue itself isnt any greater intensity than it would be in a shallow FW stream, just that thats all thats left in the deeper water. 

There are different actinic light, actinic plus, pure actnic, actinic 03, whatever. If were talking about actinic peaking in the mid 400's wavelength (nm) that happens to be in the photosynthetic region for many things, including most plants and algae. 

Actinic:









Actinic White:









Photosynthetic pigments spectrum:


----------



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

This question is for Tdon1md
I was looking at your pics of 75g.
I see that you have a sponge hooked
up on the intake of your filter.
Can you explain the reason and the
benefit of that?


----------



## ancona46 (Feb 2, 2011)

i noticed whenever i run my actinic lights for more than a few hours the algae grows really really fast....

i have an oddysea 4x54 strip with 2 10k t-5's and 2 actinic t-5s if i just run the 10k's for 9 hours and use led's at night i have no algae


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 29, 2010)

The actinics that are a 420nm violet color will look very bizarre over a freshwater tank (except unless you have a tank full of those genetic mutant zebra danios that look like gummy bears, they'd glow like nuclear waste). 


But the 420's are the least likely to promote algae. 


If you went with the actual blue 450-460nm bulbs that are often called "actinic" then you might have an issue. That spectrum is VERY photosynthetically active and plants use it very effectively, so yes, this might contribute to algae. 



I think the option give earlier is the best--- use something like a low cost LED strip, or just use a couple 6500K 9-watt CFL spirals, they are dirt cheap and wouldn't give enough PAR to grow much of anything.


----------



## JEden8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Curious as to what your results were.


----------

